# معلومة فى صورة .... Roads Informative Pictures



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 ديسمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
على نمط موضوع صورة فى ابتسامة أو معلومة فى صورة ...
ان شاء الله سأحاول ادراج بعض الصور التنفيذية لأعمال الطرق والأسئلة التى ربما تسئل فى المقابلات الشخصية ....
داعيا الله أن يستفيد منها أحد الزملاء ... وأن استمر على هذا العمل ما استطعت ...


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*اول جزء نذكره انواع الاسفلت Asphalt types
اولا الاسفلت السائل :-** 






**** طبقه التشريب Prime Coat MC1 

**سد الفاراغات- تحسين الالتصاق بين طبقة الاساس وطبقة الاسفلت ,....
المعدل للرش:-وجدت فيه اختلافات كثيرة 
( .9- 2.3 ) لتر/م 2- (.5- 1.2 ) لتر/م2-- *(.65- 1.75) لتر/م2
*
يتم رش طبقه البيتومين السائل بمعدل 1.5**كجم** \م2 (الكود المصرى) وذلك فوق طبقه الأساس الحبيبي الأخيرة







**** الطبقة اللاصقة Tack Coat RC2

**طبقة لصق فوق طبقة الاسفلت القديمة وعدم انزلاق الطبقة الجديدة
المعدل:- وجدت فيه اختلافات كثيرة
(.19- .38) لتر/م2-- (.15- .5) لتر/م2 -- (.1-.2 ) لتر/م2
يتم رش الطبقة االصقة قبل طبقة الإسفلت السطحية (RC2 ) وذلك حسب المعدل المطلوب(0.5) كجم\م2(الكود المصرى) والتأكد من ذلك بأخذ العينة علي الصفيحة والتأكد من الوزن المطلوب ...

ملاحظة هامة جدا :-
**زيادة معدل رش هذه الطبقة يؤدى الى الانفصال الحبيبى بدلا من التماسك مما يؤثر على الطبقات السطحية *
*







*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*أسئلة المقابلة الشخصية ...
1- معدل الرش لمادة MC1 - RC2
*
*What is the rate of application of MC-1 & RC-2 ?*

*
لست متأكدا الى الحين من المعدل المناسب وهل يختلف من مكان لمكان ..

** وهذا سؤال واجابته ..
*
*Q-**What is MC-1 and RC-2 ?
**A-**MC-1 or Medium curing cutback is a liquid bituminous material having kerosene as a solvent. Its purpose is to stabilized and waterproof the absorbent surface and to promote adhesion to the bituminous course to follow.

RC-2 or Rapid curing cutback is a liquid bituminous material having gasoline or naphtha as a solvent. Its purpose is to provide bond with a super imposed course.
*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*** 2البيتومين المؤكسد:-** 

ينتج من معالجة البيتومين الصلب بالهواء تحت ظروف خاصة من درجات الحرارة حتى تصل درجة حرارة التطرية ( إختبار الكره والحلقة ) إلى درجة مرتفعة ودرجة غرز منخفضة بالنسبة للبيتومين الصلب وهو مرن وله خواص مطاطية ويقاوم التشقق في درجات الحرارة المنخفضـة >









*


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*من معدات الرصف Paving Equipment

**ألة الرصف الميكانيكية – فرادة الاسفلت (الفنشر) **Paver- Finisher**-

- فرش طبقات الاسفلت **
- دمك ابتدائى للاسفلت **







يتم التحكم فى المنسوب >>>هذه احدى الاشراطات فى احد المشاريع 
,**
( طبقة الإسفلت الساخن بسمك 6سم (أو حسب جدول الكميات) و لا بنقص سمك الطبقة الاسفلتية اكثر من 3 ملم عن السمك المطلوب . و عندما يكون النقص فى سمك الطبقة الاسفلتية اكثر من 3 ملم و حتى 15% من السمك المطلوب تقبل الطبقة بخصم 15% من سعر البند للمساحات الفاشلة أما اذا زاد النقص عن ذلك فيتم ازالة هذه المساحات و يتم وضع طبقة جديدة بدلا منها مطابقة للمواصفات و على حساب المقاول.)*


----------



## khlio kolo (13 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر ليك ويارب يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (14 ديسمبر 2012)

المعدة الثانية:
ألة التسوية (الجريدر) Greader ..
أعمال الخلط التسوية المواد على الطريق ..


----------



## islam zakho (15 ديسمبر 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكووور


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (27 ديسمبر 2012)

من عيوب اعمال رصف الاسفلت :-
الشروخ التى تظهر بعد فترة ...
اولى هذه الشروخ التى نحدث عنها ..
1 الشروخ التمساحية Alligator(Fatigue) cracking


----------



## مهندس صغنون (30 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## شوقي علي محمد (30 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور يا اخي الله يوفقك


----------



## elfadil (1 يناير 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً على المعلومات الطيبة وربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## maha kharoub (9 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس مسلم 33 (23 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمدساسى (24 فبراير 2013)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك ونتمنى منك المزيد....


----------



## عزمي حماد (24 فبراير 2013)

*معلومات جيدة بالطرق ... بارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (7 مارس 2013)

*2- الاخايد ..
هبوط اسفل مسار عجلات السيارات ...*


----------



## محمد برسى (8 مارس 2013)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا جدا


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (9 مارس 2013)

*3- Bleeding
تحرك طبقة الاسفلت . واسباب حدوثه خطيرة ..
* زيادة نسبة الاسفلت فى الخلطة 
* زيادة رش طبقة التشريب او طبقة اللصق ..
لذا يجب العناية بمعدل الرش طبقا للمعدل المطلوب ..

*


----------



## weehdaty (1 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع 
يعطيك العافيه


----------



## هندسة وطن (16 مارس 2018)

موضوع مهم جدا وذو فائدة كبيرة ارجو من الجميع
المشاركة والتفعيل


----------

